# Favorite travel wheel?



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I know this has been asked several times before, but rather than resurrect an old thread, I thought I'd just plunge in with my own questions.

What is your travel wheel?

Why do you like/dislike/tolerate-it-until-you-can-do-better?

What are your priorities? Light weight? Folding? Airplane friendly? Spinning abilities?


I can haul my Lendrum around, but it's heavy and a bit awkward, even folded. It's a wonderful spinner, but I really don't like it for anything that requires much moving. The Spinolution Queen Bee looks good, as well as the Majacraft Little Gem, but I'm wililing to be convinced to look at something else.

D In searching for past threads, I found one titled "I Taught WIHH to Spin". What fun to read about the early days of your spinning journey!)


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yep, the Lendrum is a great wheel, will spin anything in any style, but for travel I go back to my Little Ashford Joy. It's unbelievably convenient yet will spin anything I ask it to. Folds quick and easy, has built in Lazy Kate, now one can buy a jumbo bobbin. It's still my favorite go-to wheel that I carry everywhere even after 10 years. Price has gone up for new ones though: 
http://www.ashford.co.nz/newsite/spinning-wheels/104/spinning/joy-2-double-treadle/moredetail.html


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have several friends that swear by their MajaCraft Little Gems and they bring them everywhere they go- but I WILL say that these gals MOSTLY spin thin worsted yarns and very little else. 

On the other hand, I travel with my Bluebonnet Thimble - which is BASED on the MajaCraft design- and it will spin anything- thick, thin, bulky, artyarn, long draw, woolen, worsted, or inch worm. The treadling is "gaited" and momentum driven more like a single treadle wheel with a dead spot at the apex of the circle- as opposed to a continual circular rotary kind of treading that you get with MajaCrafts. Once you are used to it- it is perfectly natural- but there are those who neve get used to that feature and opt for a different wheel. :shrug:

I adore it because it will do what the Little Gems won't, (they tend to throw their drive bands when the going gets tough- as it might with plying a bulky yarn) and the Bluebonnet it cost MUCH less, and it is Made In America- in TEXAS &#9829;, out of SOLID Texas-grown red oak. 

Just 11 pounds, it folds neatly and fits in a market shoulder basket or backpack for hauling.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love my Sonata. Full size wheel, set up is fast, very sturdy.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH, I love how it folds up and sits in that nice basket you have!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Great picture! Love the basket, it looks like there's some room for fiber in there, too! Maybe I need another wheel, although I keep picturing a Quebec wheel instead of a traveling one. CPWs don't travel well, do they?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I wove that basket!  it is super duper strong and roomy, too. Even with the wheel in it, there is still room in it for a Lazy Kate and a couple of extra bobbins and fiber. 

My little Scottish Haldane castle wheel is great for travel, too but requires more of a set up and take down- it was actually made to come apart and fit in a box for traveling. I use it at Celtic festivals because of it's heritage. 

And uhm, no, hotzcatz, I don't think my big Canadian Production Wheel will become my traveling wheel.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH - I'll bet you could market baskets like that! That is just flat beautiful!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I love the Basket you made WWIH ! 

Also a good thing to know about the Majacraft Gem. Guess I was under the mistaken impression it would spin like my Saxony. Which can spin anything from lace weight to bulky..and every thing inbetween with ease.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the ideas! 

Ana Bluebird--how big is the Ashford Joy when it's folded up? Would it fit in a carry-on bag for flying?

WIHH--Love the picture!  It really gives me an idea of how small the Thimble is when folded. And the basket is stunning, although the smile on the model is what really makes it look good. Thanks also for the information on the Little Gem; that would be annoying.

MullersLaneFarm--I have a Kromski Symphony and love it, so I think I would like spinning on the Sonata, although I suspect it might be awkward to pack in a carry on. (Can you tell I'm thinking of taking a wheel on a plane trip?)

Kasota,hotzcatz, bergere--We all may need to wipe the drool off our keyboards after looking at WIHH's basket.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

BlueBerry Chick: the Ashford Joy folds to: 25"by 15 and 3/4" by 9 and 1/2". They make a backpack carry case, but it costs $115 if you don't buy it with your new Joy. I put my gal in a standard pillow case tied with a ribbon. I suppose for flying, it would depend on the airlines---but I think it would fit---might want to check. I don't know the size of the backpack.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a hitchhiker that is wonderful for traveling, but it's direct drive, and I like plying on it so much better than spinning.

For the sheep to shawl competition, we were practicing every month, and I had to have my Ashford Traveler for that. So I went to the thrift shop and got a big ol' suitcase! The Traveler fits with the whole assembly at the top sticking out, but the body of it fits in the suitcase wonderfully! 

And there's LOTS of room for accessories! I've taken combs, hand cards, Lazy Kate, books in the pockets, plus lots of fiber when I went to a retreat. It's perfect!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've taken the sonata on a plane. They plane side check it.

Even saw it fall off the luggage conveyor from about 30' up .... no damage, but it was stuffed full of roving.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those Sonata bags are pretty well padded, I bet it would be alright even if you didn't have the roving in there


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks, everyone. I really LOVE that basket- it gets a lot of wear. Lucky for me, basketmaker Ellie Lida has a summer cabin near here and can be talked into teaching our fiber group a basket or two each summer. :teehee:

We describe to her what we want to make, she designs a basket, supplies all the reed, seagrass, straps, etc, we pay a fee, and we meet for a day of weaving and laughing and potluck luncheon. It is awesome. She even designed a basket sturdy enough to transport drum carders, if you can imagine that. 

Ellie is also teaching at Shepherd's Harvest in Lake Elmo, MN this May.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Ellie is also teaching at Shepherd's Harvest in Lake Elmo, MN this May.


I've been dropping less-than-subtle hints to my husband that a trip to MN this May would be very nice. :teehee: 

And of course I would need to bring a wheel...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been considering one of her basket classes, of course the one on Friday. But the basket I really want to make she is teaching on Saturday.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Woo-hoo! News on two fronts!!

First, I found a Spinolution Hopper wheel on eBay for just under $400. They are $869 new, so it seems worth a try. 

http://http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Spinolution-Hopper-Travel-Whe-p3997.htm#.Uy9AhxB5mSM

I figure that if I don't bond with this wheel, I should be able to get most, if not all, my money back in a resale.


Second, my husband said today that if we can find someone to help take care of our younger children, WE CAN GO TO SHEPHERD'S HARVEST IN MAY!!:banana::rock::dance::bouncy:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

BBC that is great news on both fronts!!!! Whoooo hoooooo!!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

never fear, SvenskaFlicka- Ellie usually brings along extra "kits" of her baskets for sale AND she lives in Anoka- a northern suburb and she teaches classes at her studio there. 

BBC, that would be so awesome!!!!!!!! 
You know we always have a "Homesteading Today Fiber Arts Get-Together" there. How fun would that be!??!!? 
:bouncy: :dance:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh BlueberryChick that would be so great if you can get it worked out. Good Luck on the wheel too.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

My SIL volunteered to help with the children when their sister is working, so we can go.

I'm planning to make our reservations tonight!!

And my Hopper wheel is on the way--hope it fits in my carry-on bag


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Flight, hotel and rental car reservations are made!! 

Now, to look at classes...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

YEE HAW!!! I get to meet BlueBerryChick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

WIHH..I've been swayed. I think I'll be making a Thimble my first wheel. I'd been debating one of the very cheap options (Bumble Bee or Babe), but I think it'll be worth it in the long run to save a while longer.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

favorite travel wheel-
it's being made! A friend who makes wheels was here today, and she was talking about making a portable accelerated wheel- two wheels, on the same wheel (does that make sense?) This thread MUST have been floating around in my brain, so I gave her a down payment on her first one. Hurray! Don't need another wheel, but this one will be special- Betty Roberts is 78, and a sweetie. She had a funny story- recently and intruder was in her home. While she was sleeping! We live near Canadian border, it was a transient sort of guy. He came in, found her catnip in a dehydrator by the back porch door, rolled some of it, smoke it, and promptly fell asleep on her living room floor. When she got up at 6 (in PJ's), she noticed something was off, then heard snoring! Went back to her room, got dressed, called police, and about that time the fellow yelled "mother" (?!) she went in, took him by the scruff of the shirt, and pushed him into a chair, and said "you sit right there!" he did  till the police arrived. 
He is in for treatment now, maybe that catnip did it!
This will in no way be as small as WIHH's adorable wheel, but will be much smaller than the other wheels Betty makes,., and the flowers are all local! 
Think I'm going to request a rattle snake rattle inlay...
http://pulsh.blogspot.com/2009/08/extra-ordinary-day.html some of Betty's wheels....


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

InHisName said:


> favorite travel wheel-
> it's being made! A friend who makes wheels was here today, and she was talking about making a portable accelerated wheel- two wheels, on the same wheel (does that make sense?) This thread MUST have been floating around in my brain, so I gave her a down payment on her first one. Hurray! Don't need another wheel, but this one will be special- Betty Roberts is 78, and a sweetie. She had a funny story- recently and intruder was in her home. While she was sleepin
> This will in no way be as small as WIHH's adorable wheel, but will be much smaller than the other wheels Betty makes,., and the flowers are all local!
> Think I'm going to request a rattle snake rattle inlay...
> http://pulsh.blogspot.com/2009/08/extra-ordinary-day.html some of Betty's wheels....


Those are beautiful wheels! I have never seen anything like them. 

Look forward to see pictures of your spinning on yours!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

love the artistry of Betty's wheels. They are lovely.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Those wheels are extraordinary!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

A Betty Roberts accelerator? Wow!!!!


OK to answer the original question... My favourite travel wheel is my supported spindle.  I can happily spin for a long time on one, and if I also bring a drop along, I can ply. 

I don't do much traveling with wheels, really. My Babe is an excellent traveler, though, light and easy to carry... Nice when its a long walk from parking to spinning! Though usually, I'll just stick with spindles since hauling stuff bugs me, and I am stubborn about spinning only on ST high ratio wheels ... Which tend to be larger and heavier.


----------

